# Who else loves...



## squeezablysoft (May 9, 2016)

*The feeling of the underside of your belly resting on the tops of your thighs when you sit? I always feel like I have a big, soft, warm ball in my lap. :happy:*


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 10, 2016)

*Another thing I just noticed, I was reading one of the weight-gain stories here and it said how "her thighs were too thick for her knees to touch", so I looked down and sure enough, so are mine! So then I was like "So are your knees supposed to touch?" Looked at some pics of skinny girls and yup, those bony knees are right up against each other. I guess this kind of realization would make a lot of girls freak out and jump on some fad diet, but I love discovering new facets of my fatness.  *


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 11, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *The feeling of the underside of your belly resting on the tops of your thighs when you sit? I always feel like I have a big, soft, warm ball in my lap. :happy:*


I'm not build that way but I like the feeling of someone else's tummy resting on my knees (Heh heh). It must be a bit like a big friendly kitty jumping into your lap.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 11, 2016)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I'm not build that way but I like the feeling of someone else's tummy resting on my knees (Heh heh). It must be a bit like a big friendly kitty jumping into your lap.



*Yes, it's a wonderful cozy feeling. :happy: That kitty doesn't purr but it will roar if you don't feed it enough! *


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 17, 2016)

*I also love to stroke and poke and squeeze (sometimes even kiss :blush my upper arms. They aren't very big but very soft n squishy which I love. I know I prolly sound really conceded but I'm not, I just really enjoy how some aspects of living in this body feel.*


----------



## Tracii (May 17, 2016)

I too like the feeling of my belly resting in my legs but as I have gotten bigger my belly pushes my upper legs apart. 
As far as the knees touching my thighs touch all the way down to my knees because of the extra fat on them.
Hence when I walk I waddle.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (May 17, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *The feeling of the underside of your belly resting on the tops of your thighs when you sit? I always feel like I have a big, soft, warm ball in my lap. :happy:*


 I love the feeling too. With a big soft belly and fat thighs.MMMMMM it feels good all squishing together


----------



## onceagainer (May 18, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *The feeling of the underside of your belly resting on the tops of your thighs when you sit? I always feel like I have a big, soft, warm ball in my lap. :happy:*


 Yep, love this feeling. More so when nice and stuffed too.


----------



## Stuffingkit (May 24, 2016)

I love this! Sometimes when I cold I tuck my hands under my belly too, Which is kind of cute in a way ahahaa


----------



## Aurora (May 27, 2016)

Stuffingkit said:


> I love this! Sometimes when I cold I tuck my hands under my belly too, Which is kind of cute in a way ahahaa



Hehe I do the same thing. Portable hand warmer!


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2016)

Men's clothes, or at least my clothes, are mostly cut such that I usually end up with cloth between belly and thigh. But occasionally things align that I feel the skin on skin contact, and it is novel enough that I really notice it -- and it never fails to send a little thrill through me.


----------



## traceg (Jul 25, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I too like the feeling of my belly resting in my legs but as I have gotten bigger my belly pushes my upper legs apart.
> As far as the knees touching my thighs touch all the way down to my knees because of the extra fat on them.
> Hence when I walk I waddle.



Im with Tracii , these days my belly is way too big to rest on my kness and ive been told i waddle now as well


----------



## In to it (Mar 5, 2018)

When my partner sits on the edge of the couch with her legs spread her belly hangs down 11-12 ". That being said when she does walk her belly puts a strain on her back and when sitting with her belly in her lap there's the moisture problem between her belly and the fronts of her thighs. Her sister who is a seamstress came up with what she calls The Kangaroo. She got the idea from maternity shorts where the belly area was spandex. She made her a set of panties with a pouch that holds just the belly and it stops the belly movement and holds it up and out because the pouch is like a girdle material and the panties part is a cotton blend. Now she has no more rashes from moisture and no back pain.


----------

